# Measure Intermodulation Distortion in REW?



## sveinse (Apr 4, 2008)

Does REW have any methods for measuring intermodulation distortion (IMD)? I don't know too much on how to measure it, but from my understanding REW cannot do this as REW is doing single frequency sine sweeps, right? I believe you need to make multi-frequency excitation to be able to measure IMD.

Has it ever been considered adding such functionality to REW?


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

The REW Beta Version has this capability. The signal generator contains a dual tone generator that can be used with the REW spectrum analyzer for IM distortion measurements. There is a little more info in the REW Help. I only used it once just to check it out. It seem to work fine.


----------

